# "Screen-Names"



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok so it is after midnight where I am now, but I just thought of posting this random thread before I go to bed.

Let's talk "Screen names", shall we? Just for fun :thumbsup:

What is the story behind your screen name in SpoiledMaltese? What made you choose it? Does it have a meaning? Did you just randomly picked it? Did you have another Screen Name before this current one of yours? If so, why did you change it? 

Ok tones of questions above, but feel free to share whatever Screen Name related talks and join the fun of sharing with others if you like to :chili:

My screen story was shared with the old timers in SM :wub: We did have a similar talk before here, but that was looooong time ago. Tones of members joined in afterwards, so it will be nice to start a new one to read from everyone 

Here I start:

My screen name says "Katkoota". It is my original screen name in SM. In other words, when I first joined SM, I joined with this screen name. Then in 2009, I became "TheMalts&Me" in SM because I felt like including my malts in the screen name, but I and some other dear SM people found it harder to recognize me :blush: Although a year went with me using that screen name, it still didn't feel like my account in SM LOL, so in 2010, I went back to "Katkoota".


"Katkoota" is the name that my very close people (family & very very close friends) call me with. It is actually my nickname that my father gave me when I was around the age 2 years because I was the smallest among my peers/other 2 years olds. It stuck on their minds to call me with this nickname until this day :w00t: .... Started with my father, then it got spread to family and close people, then to the Internet world :HistericalSmiley: ...and finally, reached my dear online pen-pals. 

This is what a real "Katkoota" looks like (scroll down)


















The nickname "Katkoota" is given to something small or petit. 

I guess because I am still a size "S" among my peers + close ones have been calling me with that for all my life and continue until this day , the nickname is valid among the close people (family + close friends) out of the world of internet and within the world of internet. I do recognize it with.

....your turn  let's read a little about your screen name, event if it was a one line info about it ^_^ Have fun sharing and have a wonderful coming weekend!

I better stop tying before I make typing errors (if I didn't make above already) as I am so close to falling off my laptop desk. My brain is close to shutting down. Goodnight world
hugs
Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

um, it's my name LOL!

My previous screen-name was "Amby" - it's the name we have called my oldest dog, Amber since she was a puppy.

I use the name Amby lots of places


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

FINALLY!! A picture of you, Kat. :rofl::rofl: I didn't know you were blond. :smrofl::smrofl: I guess you decided to send us a "cheep" picture. :HistericalSmiley: Thank you ladies and germs.....:blush:
I guess I picked Snowbody because I love to ski and have for years. Nothing to do with my Malt because I didn't even have one when I joined SM.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

My first sm user name was Lucyownsme because well, she does  Then once I evolved and started showing, I changed it to bellaratamaltese, which is my kennel name. 

Fun thread!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Ok so it is after midnight where I am now, but I just thought of posting this random thread before I go to bed.
> 
> Let's talk "Screen names", shall we? Just for fun :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 
We suspected you were a cute chick,now we have proof!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

I love wolves. I used to use wolfgal, but my partner started calling me the shewolf and even named a star for me using it. He's a sweety 
Though I am thinking of changing it to something Maltese related!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Bibu is the name of my fur baby.  I should have thought of something more original...i know! Fun thread though.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Beckinwolf is sort of part of my name (Becky King) and wolf, since I like wolves, but it also kind of reminds me of an earlier nickname that my high school best friend gave me. That was Seawolf. She was Airwolf and I was Seawolf, so the wolf part sort of stuck. I use beckinwolf now all over.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, um...my screen name...:HistericalSmiley:

I love the story about Katkoota!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Les Miserables Cosette and then, of course, the nick because she is very Cosy! (cozy)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I was "Missysmom" when I first joined SM . After she passed and I got Naddie ( who I adore as well)... BUT, I just couldn't bring myself to dismiss my "Missy-name". I then got Quincy and still kept the Missysmom for some time. 
As time went on and my wounded heart healed and my two twirps embedded themselved deeper into my heart, I one day decided it was time..I was ready to focus on my two twirps into my username somehow and let Missysmom lay to rest. With some newer members coming on board felt it would also be less confusing. 
I remember looking at them and trying to think of what name to use.. and 'Maidto2Maltese" popped into my head and just seemed so 'right" ....still is! LOL


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Well mine is the obvious, but I think I am due for a change. 

Love the story Katkoota. You sure are a gorgeous "chick"


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I wish I had given my SN more thought but at the time I just used the name I use for everything. Its my initials and last name. Nancy Jane Drake. How original is that? :blush: LOL I think about changing it all the time but how would I get all three girls names in there? I'm probably just stuck with NJDrake. :blink:

Kat I love the story behind your name, its really cute. :thumbsup:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

yeagerbum because...well, Yeager is a bum! 
Cute picture of the chick by the way


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I was, and still am on some forums Aussiemom. I was forever explaining I was not Australian, my dog was an Australian Shepherd. When Spookie came into my life, well, I'm Spookies mom now.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Well -- when I joined SM, I only had Lacie -- so the name choice was obvious (but not very original).:blink:

And Kat -- I always remember the story about how you got your nickname from your father whenever I see your name here or on FB.:wub:

BTW -- about 3 years ago at Christmas, I was out of town during the week between Christmas and New Years. When I got back, we had about 7-8 active SM members that had changed their screen names. :w00t:I was trying to catch up on Secret Santa and make certain that everyone had received gifts and posted reveals and had a heck of a time with all the new screen names.:smilie_tischkante:

Still have some my SM friends filed under the original (old) SM screen name and when I go to look for info (address, phone #, sizes for fluffs, etc.) I have to really put on my thinking cap to remember what their name used to be. Guess I should change my filing system so I could more easily find you all.:blush:

BTW -- I've been thinking of changing my SM name but can't come up with anything that would include all the fluffs. After all - Lacie's, Tilly's and Secret's Mom is a bit too long, don't you think? LOL:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

munchkn -- my old boss called me this due to the fact he was about 6'8" and I'm 5'2". He passed away a few years ago so it has extra meaning now.

8835 -- my first Harley motorcycle was a Sportster 883 and I have 5 grandkids!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh geeze, hate to admit this, but when I first signed onto SM, I thight that was going to be a login name, and not necessarily seen by all. That is my usual login for many things. So when I saw that was actually my screen name, I thought if I stick around here, I will change it to something else. But, have not gotten around to it yet! LOL! So, what do you all think, should I change to something else?


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Absolutely depise my screen name. but was so over the top in love with Maisie that it seemed ok at the time. Funny you should bring this topic up as I was thinking of changing mine too. Kat , I thought Katkoota was your real name. You are definitely a chickster though :wub:.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Ahha!!! I thought I would have to go all the way to Dubai to see what you look like. Well, now I know who to look for if I ever do go  Love the story behind your name Kat, it's so sweet. I have a somewhat similar story, only that Johita is derived from my middle name Johanna. As a child all the way through the end of highschool I went by my middle name. People in my family call me Johita - esp. my mom. It wasn't until I applied to college that I decided to start using my first name again. Funny story: my first year in college one of my child hood friends asked a college buddy if they had seen "Johanna" and she replied no "have you seen Edith" LOL - the childhood buddy realized they were talking about the same person by the time she found me!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Well it's about time we got to see you Kat and what a cute chic you are! 

When i first joined i was deblddo (my husband calls me this) well it got mispelled all of the time. I decided to change my name to MySugarBears since i call my pups SugarBears and they're mine. :heart:


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

LuLuLolly has been my only screen name. LuLu is the name of my oldest maltese. Lollypop is my middle fluff, Lolly for short. I did not have Willow when I joined so I'm thinking about changing my screen name to include something regarding Willow.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

"Missie K" is the nickname my Mom gave me when I was little :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love reading the stories behind everyone's names!

The "LJ" in my username is the first initial of my first name (Lisa) and the first initial of my maiden name (J).

The "Squishy" part was my nickname when I was younger, only family members called me that...I'm actually not sure how I got the nickname, it doesn't have any meaning. lol I'm 26 now and have married for almost 5 years and occasionally they still use it.

I have been using LJSquishy as a nickname for everything ever since the internet really started booming where you needed login names, so I just can't change it!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Fun topic, Kat! My screen name has always been heartmadeforyou. This is the name of my quilt studio. It represents something even more special that something handmade... it is heartmade.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for starting this fun thread, Kat! It's interesting to read all the stories behind your screen names!

BTW, what a surprise to see your photo here, Kat, Lol! 
Really love your sense of humor!

I have chosen 'Alexa' because my first name Alexandra. My family and close friends often call me Alexa, it's much shorter than my full name.

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You were right to start this thread again, Kat....so many new stories to enjoy!!! :aktion033:

Well I originally started oiut as "Archie's mom"...back then I was pretty quiet and didn't post much, I don't think anyone even knew me then :blush:. The following year Abbey came into our lives and I also got a new computer and internet service, I had Joe so confused because I couldn't get logged back on for some reason. So with my new account I changed my name to "2maltmom" and stayed with that one even though I was up to 3 malts for a while........but we all know 3maltmom was already taken.,.but someone with way more than three malts...:HistericalSmiley:

Now I am "The A Team" because of Archie, Abbey, Ava..and...Mr. T


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What a great idea for a thread, Kat!!!  I love the story behind your name...very cute! 

I joined SM as "adore maltese" because that was when I had first started my puppy search and joined SM to do research on the breed. And my SN didn't mean anything special...just that I adore maltese...I didn't put too much thought in to it at the time hehe. Well, then I got Bailey and wanted to change my screen name to include him. I think I made my first few posts as "adore maltese" but then asked Yung to change it to Bailey&Me. It reminds me of Marley & Me - I read the book a couple of years ago and LOVED it so much, and liked the movie too.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL, mine is very obvious, no need to explain. Kat, you really are a cute chickie! I just knew you would be!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

LOL, mine is obvious also but love reading this thread!


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

Fun thread. I chose my screen name based on a new philosophy/outlook I've been implementing in my life over the past year. I was having a pretty rough time and decided to look within to heal, rather than focusing solely on the outside world. Peace to me signals peace of mind and soul, trying to remain balanced through it all because life will always throw you lemons. And of course my Frankie is a huge part of remaining balanced  23 is my date of birth.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

My screen name is simply my first name and initial of my last name...I didn't have much of an imagination back then!

Kat, I love your story and that it a great picture of you!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Your story is much more interesting than mine Kat  If I used the name Dad would call me then it would probably be Topsy. 

Silverhaven was my cattery name from when I started to breed Silver persians. I only ever produced one baby. It was pretty much a disaster from start to finish. Paid a LOT for my foundation cats from top breeders. My male turned out to be not interested in breeding, but loved to mark everywhere.:w00t: I eventually bred one of my females to a stud cat, she only had one kitten. Then I became very very allergic to cats. So that was the end of that.

So why did I use it as my name on here??? I have no idea :blink: maybe I should change it.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I've enjoyed reading all of these stories! Thanks for the thread, Kat.

I love literature, study literature (during seven years of university and now for fun), and teach literature. So the "lit" part of the name is for literature. The "gal" part is there because I'm female.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Kat, that is such a cute story. You are one heck of a chick, that's for sure. And I hated when you changed it. It was just not you, my friend. You will always be Katkoota to us all.

Mine came from Maltese Only. I had Jops, Sammie, and Frankie. Hence "3Maltmom". When I signed on SM, I was going to sign on as "6Maltmom", as I now had LBB, Henry, and Daisy. My Samantha had passed, and I didn't want to leave her out. Also, I forever have little ones passing, along with newbies joining Casa del Caca. So I stuck with the original three, who started it all. They paved the way for hundreds.

So whether I have 3 malts, or 20, I will forever be 3Maltmom. 

Love you, Kat ~ :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Because Perri is my little Prince and he's so precious to me. :heart:


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Mine is my universal screen name I use for email etc... I've had it forever, my first love called me that a long time ago after a miraculous thing happened and he said I was magic. The spelling just evolved and then 9/21 is my birthday.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I SOOOOOO enjoyed reading what you all posted so far about your screen names :chili: thank you so much for sharing along! Really was fun to read and learn  



Snowbody said:


> FINALLY!! A picture of you, Kat. :rofl::rofl: *I didn't know you were blond.* :smrofl::smrofl: I guess you decided to send us a "cheep" picture. :HistericalSmiley: Thank you ladies and germs.....:blush:





michellerobison said:


> We suspected you were a cute chick,now we have proof!:HistericalSmiley:





Johita said:


> Ahha!!! I thought I would have to go all the way to Dubai to see what you look like. Well, now I know who to look for if I ever do go





Rocky's Mom said:


> Kat, you really are a cute chickie! I just knew you would be!:HistericalSmiley:





donnad said:


> Kat, it a great picture of you!


@Sue - Original hair color is dark brown, but I guess you can say hair can change colors :HistericalSmiley: ... Crystal the maltese also says that it is soooo true because her ears and tip of tail changed in 2008 to *pink* :w00t:
that said, mine never changed to blond yet  

@Sue @Michelle @Edith @Diane @Donna- you are one of the witnesses - if anyone ever asked for a picture of me after this thread, let them know that I already did share a picture :HistericalSmiley:



Alexa said:


> BTW, what a surprise to see your photo here, Kat, Lol!
> Really love your sense of humor!


LOL Glad that you loved it, Alexandra .... Since I don't post my identity in the >> Internet << when social networking, I thought that posting the creature behind my actual nickname was ok :HistericalSmiley:

Translating "Katkoota" to German, it is "Küken" 

That photo I posted in the first post does speak a "Küken" or "Katkoota" or "Chick"

So does this video of "Sweety Das Küken"


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Silverhaven was my cattery name from when I started to breed Silver persians. I only ever produced one baby. It was pretty much a disaster from start to finish. Paid a LOT for my foundation cats from top breeders. My male turned out to be not interested in breeding, but loved to mark everywhere.:w00t: I eventually bred one of my females to a stud cat, she only had one kitten. Then I became very very allergic to cats. So that was the end of that.
> So why did I use it as my name on here??? I have no idea :blink: *maybe I should change it.*


I always wondered what was Silverhaven -- awwwh love it:wub: I do remember you mentioning your love to Persian kitties (I read it when I posted about Alaska the Persian:wub and I remember that you were trying to breed Silver Persians , but it still didn't come into my mind that it is the story behind your screen name too. I love it and better recognize you with it  so I don't think you can change it:wub:

out of topic - but did your kitty mark PEOPLE too?? Romeo marked me once :blink: 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Still have some my SM friends filed under the original (old) SM screen name and when I go to look for info (address, phone #, sizes for fluffs, etc.) *I have to really put on my thinking cap to remember what their name used to be. Guess I should change my filing system so I could more easily find you all.:blush:*
> 
> BTW -- I've been thinking of changing my SM name but can't come up with anything that would include all the fluffs. After all - Lacie's, Tilly's and Secret's Mom is a bit too long, don't you think? LOL:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Ok Lynn, I think you will for sure have to change your filing system once again because I think there might be more screen name changes :HistericalSmiley: ... 

haha but I got used to Lacie'sMom as a screen name for you :wub:



pammy4501 said:


> I thought if I stick around here, I will change it to something else. But, have not gotten around to it yet! LOL! So, what do you all think, *should I change to something else?*


nah! Pammy4501 it is  



Maisie and Me said:


> Kat , I thought Katkoota was your real name..


Michelle, lol I am sure everyone thought it is my real name. That said, I am called "katkoota" by my close people more than my real name.....sometimes I wonder if these people forgot what my real name is :blink:



The A Team said:


> So with my new account I changed my name to "2maltmom" and stayed with that one even though I was up to 3 malts for a while........*but we all know 3maltmom was already taken.,.but someone with way more than three malts*...:HistericalSmiley:


LOOOOL I sure remember! and you've been mentioning it many times before :HistericalSmiley: haha Pat you crack me up... just like the person who have the screen name that you once wanted; luv ya both :wub::wub:--- :w00t:lookie, here is the person who took the screen name that you've been dreaming of once :HistericalSmiley:


3Maltmom said:


> Mine came from Maltese Only. I had Jops, Sammie, and Frankie. Hence "3Maltmom". When I signed on SM, I was going to sign on as "6Maltmom", as I now had LBB, Henry, and Daisy. My Samantha had passed, and I didn't want to leave her out. Also, I forever have little ones passing, along with newbies joining Casa del Caca. So I stuck with the original three, who started it all. They paved the way for hundreds.
> 
> So whether I have 3 malts, or 20, I will forever be 3Maltmom


but honestly, "TheATeam" fits you the MOST, Pat :chili: I can better recognize your screen name with that ...AND when I read "3Maltmom", I can think of the one and only mommy to LBB and the precious crew :wub:




The A Team said:


> You were right to start this thread again, Kat....so many new stories to enjoy!!! :aktion033:


I truely enjoyed ALL stories :chili:


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I've had my screen name since I got my first puter (mannnnnyyyyy years ago!). I love poptarts, but I was eating sooo many...I kept saying to myself "If I don't stop eating poptarts, I'm gonna end up weighing 200 pounds." My e-mail addy has always been [email protected] use poptart for all my forums. By the way I've never gotten to 200 (but veeerrrryyy close)...LOL.

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank heavens, no Kat. Prince Eric never marked me.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great thread!
I shared already on here another time, but yrs. ago I got my own afix in Austria (to breed) but never really used it. I wanted Edelweiss (Edel=nobility, weiss=white) as that is how maltese seem to me---as it turned out someone else already had that (my little daughters chose the other two, one of which I was awarded), so now I used Edelweiss---as it speaks to me of EVERY maltese---pure white nobility!


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Mine is just part of my name. No imagination here! Linda Frantz


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

JMM = JaMi Maltese


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Well my screen name is obvious of course. No imagination.

Kat I didn't even noticed you went back to Katkoota :w00t: b/c that's what you always were to me. I had to really think to remember TheMalts&Me. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, Cloud was my first Maltese. I got him in 1991 when I was 18 years old. :cloud9: I got Clancy from a humane society in 1996. :wub2: 

In 1997, I joined my first online forum and my name was CloudClan for the two of them. But also because as I started to add new dogs to the family through rescue and foster I referred to them all as part of the CloudClan. 

I came here to SM just a few days after Cloud died, partly to reconnect with old friends who knew me from other forums so it made sense to use the same name. It felt like a part of me. 

Now, as I have been showing and ultimately planning on breeding I chose it for my kennel name as well. I can't think of a better one because all the love and devotion I have for this breed comes from those two original precious babies. :wub: 

Great thread.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

My name is Tanya. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to have children. I ""was" married to a man that had a 5 year old daughter. She called me "T" or "Momma T". I do miss her dearly. I just got my first fur baby last year and ask myself everyday why I waited so long to get one! Chloe is my baby now!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I love this thread with all your SN posts  



silverhaven said:


> Thank heavens, no Kat. Prince Eric never marked me.


this is another fact that confirms what i always thought of Romeo. He IS a weird kitty :blink: Till this day, i don't get why he marked me that day. I didn't expect it either. Since i am not his main care taker and the person who spent most time with him, there are a lot I don't understand about him. One thing for sure, Alaska is the complete opposite to Romeo AWWH and doesn't mark anything too :wub: If I could just swap kitties - lol - Romeo is still loved nonetheless :wub:




CloudClan said:


> I can't think of a better one because all the love and devotion I have for this breed *comes from those two original precious babies.* :wub:


One of the reasons why I find Snowy too special to me :wub: He is my first maltese. The one who introduced me and taught me about the breed :wub:

The first/original pup is always a bit more special :tender:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am Hunter's Mom because I am Hunter's Mom . I came to this forum to learn more about how to care for him properly (never once thinking of all the wonderful friendships I would make) and now I can't imagine changing my name no matter how many malts I do or do not have one day


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Can anyone tell me please how you change a Screen name ?
i want to change mine to JO ..and delete jodublin ...thankyou.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

jodublin said:


> Can anyone tell me please how you change a Screen name ?
> i want to change mine to JO ..and delete jodublin ...thankyou.


Jo, contact Yung. I would, however, rather you keep your name. It's you, and it's cute. It's Jo from Dublin ~ :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Love the stories of everyone's screen names -- from simply stated to "here's the story." I just hope people don't go changing their screen names -- it took me so long to connect the dots and know everyone. :blink: Don't throw this old gal for a loop. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> Jo, contact Yung. I would, however, rather you keep your name. It's you, and it's cute. It's Jo from Dublin ~ :wub:


 Thank you Debbie.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Just for fun...how about Lasectilly, Selactilly, Seclactilly?



Lacie's Mom said:


> Well -- when I joined SM, I only had Lacie -- so the name choice was obvious (but not very original).:blink:
> 
> And Kat -- I always remember the story about how you got your nickname from your father whenever I see your name here or on FB.:wub:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I would love to know your first name. I'm writing down all the usernames and their first names so I can remember everyone. Thanks! I like your name Maid to Maltese, it's very cute.



Maidto2Maltese said:


> I was "Missysmom" when I first joined SM . After she passed and I got Naddie ( who I adore as well)... BUT, I just couldn't bring myself to dismiss my "Missy-name". I then got Quincy and still kept the Missysmom for some time.
> As time went on and my wounded heart healed and my two twirps embedded themselved deeper into my heart, I one day decided it was time..I was ready to focus on my two twirps into my username somehow and let Missysmom lay to rest. With some newer members coming on board felt it would also be less confusing.
> I remember looking at them and trying to think of what name to use.. and 'Maidto2Maltese" popped into my head and just seemed so 'right" ....still is! LOL


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My screen name is my name. Not all that interesting but I could not remember different names to get into different sites I use the same one every where I go. :blush:


----------

